
Ask HN: Which BSD do you use and why? - samoright
Which BSD (FreeBSD, NetBSD, OpenBSD, etc.) do you use and why do you use it? I am hoping for a discussion around the operating system&#x27;s source code quality, documentation, and community around these BSDs in this thread.
======
busterarm
I use OpenBSD because

1) it's the most secure operating system available, under any license
agreement. 2) their community is the quickest to respond to resolving security
issues (see this year's Defcon talk about BSD vulnerabilities - OpenBSD is at
present the only one to have resolved all open issues and it took only a
couple of weeks) 3) the community writes the best tools. 4) it has the best
documentation I've seen for a project this large, similar, but superior to the
Arch Wiki.

